# "new" craftsman



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone had the newer craftsman for a while and how are they? Mine is a 2003 and thinking of getting a new one. New being since Sears sold Craftsmen to Stanley/Black & Decker, the ones sold at Lowes. Who makes them now?


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Any engines better than the others? etc


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Since 2018 Craftsman has been made by MTD. I believe most are made in their Willard, OH plant. Most late model Craftsman I've seen were coming with a Briggs engine. MTD is also the current parent company for Cub Cadet and Troy-Bilt.

I've wondered how long we'll continue to see the Craftsman name on lawn mowers. Stanley Black & Decker bought the "Craftsman" tool line for $900M. I don't know if that means they actually own the Craftsman trademark as it would apply to lawn mowers also.

As far as small engines go, you get what you pay for (commercial grade vs homeowner grade)..... Small engine quality/reliability is about like asking "What's the best motor oil"..... Everybody has an opinion. My personal opinion/observations is the following pecking order..... Honda, Kawasaki, Kohler, Briggs, and then start down the line of Chinese engines starting with Loncin. Personal observation also shows me that replacement/repair part cost run in the same order..... 

You rarely see a Honda engine in any type of "riding" lawn mower any more. With Kawasaki, their commercial grade engines are the FX and FD (water-cooled) series. With Kohler, their commercial grade engine is the Command Pro Series. With Briggs, their commercial grade is Vanguard. These are all designed to be 1,000 hour + engines if maintained properly. Since the average homeowner puts about 50 hours a year on a mower engine, the math works out to about 20 years. Price wise.... A replacement commercial grade engine is usually 2X the price of the same displacement "home owner" engine. Home owner engines are roughly 750 hour engines with regular maintenance and some luck.


----------

